# Missy Sue Photography



## missysuephotography (Dec 15, 2008)

This is my website....

http://www.missysuephotography.com

Constructive criticism is always welcome! Keep in mind, though, that I'm an artistic/conceptual photographer, so my images are a little....uh..."different", lol.


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 15, 2008)

I like your sight.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

